# Extend a recording in progress



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Can't believe there's no option to extend a recording in progress.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Um, I believe you can extend a recording in progress, using "modify options".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

snerd said:


> Um, I believe you can extend a recording in progress, using "modify options".


Exactly, you've always been able to extend the recording time of a recording in progress.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes. I did it last night.


----------

